# So today was an interesting day!!



## Megsmarvelousmunchers (10 mo ago)

So.... My worse fear was presented to me today! I just climbed into my pool for a memorial day swim. Only to look over to see my little Nigerian finally going into labor. No clue what she was bred too. (Previously bred. Not my doing..) I dive out the pool, get the goat to the barn. 45 mins goes by and nothing but two giant legs. Not budging one bit. Baby was entirely to big to fit out the canal... ugh phone my vet tell her my situation. Says to bring her their, she had another goat problem coming she couldn't come. So I load the goat up in the back of my vehicle and head to the vet. She confirmed baby was to big. C section was needed or put her down. So here we was at 4pm, over 2.5hrs after she started pushing. Prepping a c section on the back of a gator. I wrote baby off as gone, praying Ginger was going to be ok. Well someone was clearly watching over both mom and little doeling. Ginger is a bit sore and wobbly from all the pressure from that giant baby! But she is home and now has a long road of recovery.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute! Congratulations on a successful C-section. Obviously breed to a Boer goat.


----------



## Megsmarvelousmunchers (10 mo ago)

ksalvagno said:


> Cute! Congratulations on a successful C-section. Obviously breed to a Boer goat.


Clearly a giant boer goat... I feel so bad for my girl.


----------



## hooves galore Nigerians (9 mo ago)

Little mama had a hard loonngg day I see hope her recovery goes well.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow...good job getting her help so quickly!! Baby sure is a big one!! And yes, clearly boer


----------



## Megsmarvelousmunchers (10 mo ago)

That baby is a giant! I really thought it was a buckling because it was so large! Momma is a little girl, at probably 50lbs. All the pressure from the baby, moms back leg on the left side is looking like a pinched nerve. I hope she recover ok. She is sorta draging it.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

What a Memorial Day! Good you were able to get the right help.
Poor little thing. Hope she recovers quickly and fully.


----------



## Megsmarvelousmunchers (10 mo ago)

I know! It's been a long day for the both of us! I ain't going to lie, I was panicked a tad when I couldn't pull it. I'm think we'll, it's memorial day, hopefully the vet even answered! Thankfully she always calls us right back! She is my horses vet, she new exactly what needed done.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Glad they both made it! What a day! Congratulations    

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Wow, that’s a big girl. She’s a cutie. So glad you were able to get mama to a vet. You definitely saved them both by doing that. I hope the doe has a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

So glad your vet was there and ready to help! That baby is giant- hard to even imagine her being able to walk around with it inside the last month!
Hope mama recovers quickly… glad they both made it out of the emergency ok ❤


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Congrats on the Beauty. Great Vet! Guess you fed mama really good!!🤣😂 just joking! I hope mama does well in her recovery.


----------



## Megsmarvelousmunchers (10 mo ago)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Congrats on the Beauty. Great Vet! Guess you fed mama really good!!🤣😂 just joking! I hope mama does well in her recovery.


Let me ask you this! 

Is less than 3/4 cup of goat feed and 2 cups Alfalfa to much for a 50lb goat? That was split into 2 feedings, morning and evening. Because I have one pygmy, bred to a pygmy cross due in about 3 weeks! She isn't the size of a house like Ginger was. Ginger looked like she was carrying triplets, to have one big girl. Future reference, I don't want to go through that again. 😫 not that it grossed me out or anything. I held my goat the hold time, and assisted when needed. She doesn't sedate, just a local on her. But for my poor girl to go throw that, was very sad 😔 I feel bad she has a long recovery. I'm thankful my vet is so reasonable on cost too. Very knowledgeable also! Today is a day to be thankful for all together ❤ my God I love my little goat, I'd been totally heart broken if something happen. So if I can avoid that (beside no full sized goat husband's of course) I'd like to not have to have that happen again!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

That baby girl is ginormous! Any idea on how much she weighs? Poor momma! So glad the C-section went well. Hope Ginger has a speedy recovery!


----------



## Megsmarvelousmunchers (10 mo ago)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> That baby girl is ginormous! Any idea on how much she weighs? Poor momma! So glad the C-section went well. Hope Ginger has a speedy recovery!


No clue? Neither I or the vet bothered to weigh her. I'll do that tomorrow! She is huge. Lady I bought her from said the sire must of been the lamancha/boar cross she had. I can't get over how entirely huge she actually was. I was really amazed she was even still alive. It was 1:30 she started pushing, it was about 3:30 or 4 by the time we made it to the vets house. I'm just glad that is over with lol talk about a lovely first goat delivery 🤦‍♀️


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Megsmarvelousmunchers said:


> Is less than 3/4 cup of goat feed and 2 cups Alfalfa to much for a 50lb goat?


Hmmm, I have Nigies (some with a little Pygmy) and don't feed grain during pregnancy unless I have to or I'm still milking them (I have my does dried up once they are about 2 months out from kidding). I also fear having huge kids. I was very happy with all my kids' birth weights this year and never fed my does grain during their pregnancy Only some alfalfa hay in the morning and evening and pasture (when they couldn't be out on pasture, I feed them grass hay). If you should feed grain or not, really just depends on the individual doe, her body condition, and how many kids she has. If you aren't feeding alfalfa hay, then I'd definitely still feed her alfalfa pellets, but would probably drop her grain (slowly) as long as her body condition is and stays good. In Ginger's situation, it was not your fault she had a big kid by feeding her too much. A mini doe just should NOT be bred to a Boer goat (I know that wasn't your fault either). 😉

This might be helpful: Do goats need grain during pregnancy?


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

My goodness! That baby is humongous! Poor girl. I’m glad everyone is ok and congratulations on the new kid! She’s adorable! Good job btw!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Megsmarvelousmunchers said:


> No clue? Neither I or the vet bothered to weigh her. I'll do that tomorrow! She is huge. Lady I bought her from said the sire must of been the lamancha/boar cross she had. I can't get over how entirely huge she actually was. I was really amazed she was even still alive. It was 1:30 she started pushing, it was about 3:30 or 4 by the time we made it to the vets house. I'm just glad that is over with lol talk about a lovely first goat delivery 🤦‍♀️


What a miracle! So happy both are alive. How awful that this was your first goat delivery experience. You did the right things though!


----------



## Honeybunnfarms (Jul 14, 2020)

I'm so glad that both baby and mom are ok! I had a similar situation once but both parents were NDs, I'm just glad both are ok! She is so big though, like everyone said, I can really see the Boer in her!


----------



## Megsmarvelousmunchers (10 mo ago)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Hmmm, I have Nigies (some with a little Pygmy) and don't feed grain during pregnancy unless I have to or I'm still milking them (I have my does dried up once they are about 2 months out from kidding). I also fear having huge kids. I was very happy with all my kids' birth weights this year and never fed my does grain during their pregnancy Only some alfalfa hay in the morning and evening and pasture (when they couldn't be out on pasture, I feed them grass hay). If you should feed grain or not, really just depends on the individual doe, her body condition, and how many kids she has. If you aren't feeding alfalfa hay, then I'd definitely still feed her alfalfa pellets, but would probably drop her grain (slowly) as long as her body condition is and stays good. In Ginger's situation, it was not your fault she had a big kid by feeding her too much. A mini doe just should NOT be bred to a Boer goat (I know that wasn't your fault either). 😉
> 
> This might be helpful: Do goats need grain during pregnancy?


Ok. I don't have access to Alfalfa hay. They get a grass mix hay, that I feed my horses too. I think its really nice horse hay. Not sure for goats though, but they do chow it down. They also get lots of forage. Usually out on pasture half the day. Which consist of honey suckle, privit, bur buttons, Jager bushes, grass, and various other stuff. So I'll slowly cut off the grains, and just use it as treat instead. 😋


----------



## Megsmarvelousmunchers (10 mo ago)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> What a miracle! So happy both are alive. How awful that this was your first goat delivery experience. You did the right things though!


I would have gave my life to my little Ginger. She is so sweet, she just stood there and laid her head in the other helpers neck and waited for us to do what we had to do for her c section! She just has such a loving personality. Adores my children's attention too. Would let them brush the fur clean off her body lol I'm so thankful she is ok!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I am so grateful it all worked out. You did great! You saved them both. I can’t believe this is your first kidding and you had to deal with that!
Congratulations! 
And speedy recovery for Ginger!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I raise Boers, Kiko x ,and Savanna x boers. I just sold out of my Myotonic does. I fed them 1/2 cup grain 2xs a day. They had unlimited hay or forage. I live in a selenium deficit area. My myo does were 60 to 80 lbs each. But for my girls, they needed the vitamins & minerals from the feed. They had healthy 4lb twins. Most singles were 6 lbs. I still gave them copper 4xs a year, and selenium gel.
I think your biggest problem was the buck that bred her. Which was not your doing.


----------



## Megsmarvelousmunchers (10 mo ago)

MadHouse said:


> I am so grateful it all worked out. You did great! You saved them both. I can’t believe this is your first kidding and you had to deal with that!
> Congratulations!
> And speedy recovery for Ginger!


Just my luck! 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Megsmarvelousmunchers (10 mo ago)

Moers kiko boars said:


> I raise Boers, Kiko x ,and Savanna x boers. I just sold out of my Myotonic does. I fed them 1/2 cup grain 2xs a day. They had unlimited hay or forage. I live in a selenium deficit area. My myo does were 60 to 80 lbs each. But for my girls, they needed the vitamins & minerals from the feed. They had healthy 4lb twins. Most singles were 6 lbs. I still gave them copper 4xs a year, and selenium gel.
> I think your biggest problem was the buck that bred her. Which was not your doing.





Moers kiko boars said:


> I raise Boers, Kiko x ,and Savanna x boers. I just sold out of my Myotonic does. I fed them 1/2 cup grain 2xs a day. They had unlimited hay or forage. I live in a selenium deficit area. My myo does were 60 to 80 lbs each. But for my girls, they needed the vitamins & minerals from the feed. They had healthy 4lb twins. Most singles were 6 lbs. I still gave them copper 4xs a year, and selenium gel.
> I think your biggest problem was the buck that bred her. Which was not your doing.


I'm so thankful that Ginger's full sister wasn't bred at that farm too! So so so thankful! Ginger and Daisy her sister was both kind of skinny and looking rough coated when i got them in January. So that's why I started feeding grain, and giving replamin to them all, and loose minerals. Plus it was winter too. No forage then, except hay and occasionally a pine tree branch.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Oh my goodness! Poor mama! Glad they are both doing great now! And yep, defense bred to a Boer.  
Oh, I’ve also never heard of anyone diving _out_ of the pool.  Not making fun, it’s just that when I read it an image of someone diving out of a pool came to mind. Lol


----------



## Megsmarvelousmunchers (10 mo ago)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Oh my goodness! Poor mama! Glad they are both doing great now! And yep, defense bred to a Boer.
> Oh, I’ve also never heard of anyone diving _out_ of the pool.  Not making fun, it’s just that when I read it an image of someone diving out of a pool came to mind. Lol


Might not of dove out. But I sure leaped over the side! Lol 😂


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)




----------



## Megsmarvelousmunchers (10 mo ago)

I'm still amazed that giant girl come out of my little Ginger!


----------



## Megsmarvelousmunchers (10 mo ago)

Incase curious minds want to see. Here is her beautiful incision! I think it looks great!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

She’s so big compared to her mom!
And that incision looks great… so Ginger just lay there in your lap while the vet did the c section? She wasn’t kicking or upset?
Also- am I wrong in thinking kids are in the right side and rumen on the left? I haven’t had my coffee yet so I’m a little foggy 😅
(Power is out and I have to get ready to go ride and I’m very upset about my coffee maker not going off earlier🤣)


----------



## Megsmarvelousmunchers (10 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> She’s so big compared to her mom!
> And that incision looks great… so Ginger just lay there in your lap while the vet did the c section? She wasn’t kicking or upset?
> Also- am I wrong in thinking kids are in the right side and rumen on the left? I haven’t had my coffee yet so I’m a little foggy 😅
> (Power is out and I have to get ready to go ride and I’m very upset about my coffee maker not going off earlier🤣)


Kids on the right! They do the incision on the left. My vet is typically a farm call vet. Since she was dealing with a goat with 2 broken legs she couldn't leave her house. So it would of been a few hrs before she could of made it. So I hauled Ginger to the vets house and we did it in the garage. Me and another person held her so she would stand up and not move around. I assisted with flushing the uterus and incision, also cleaned the baby while the vet finished stitching her back up. She wasn't kicking or upset at all. She was happy to be loved on! Even during the worst of times, she is still a loving goat! ❤


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

What a happy ending to a scary story! It's great to hear that momma is doing well and her incision does look very glam with that silver ointment. 😆 Have you weighed the baby? I'd be interested to hear how big she is.


----------



## Megsmarvelousmunchers (10 mo ago)

She weighed 5.7lbs!! 😳


----------



## Megsmarvelousmunchers (10 mo ago)

MellonFriend said:


> What a happy ending to a scary story! It's great to hear that momma is doing well and her incision does look very glam with that silver ointment. 😆 Have you weighed the baby? I'd be interested to hear how big she is.


5.7lbs!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow, definitely boer. 

Glad they are ok.


----------



## Megsmarvelousmunchers (10 mo ago)

toth boer goats said:


> Oh wow, definitely boer.
> 
> Glad they are ok.


Mom hasn't pooped since yesterday. Doesn't want to eat today much. She had a few bites but that was about it. Baby is nursing good though. Momma Ginger is pretty sore today. 😩


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

Get well soon Ginger! So glad you were able to get her to the vet. That baby is gonna have to get down on her knees to nurse!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Hope Ginger is able to perk up and feel better soon! Maybe a favorite treat. ❤
I guess I wasn’t aware they did incision on rumen side… always learning new things from everyone 👌🍀🙏


----------



## Megsmarvelousmunchers (10 mo ago)

I just gave her another .5 cc banamine. Trying to track down la200 with no luck


----------



## Megsmarvelousmunchers (10 mo ago)

Sadly I lost my sweet Ginger this morning. People shouldn't have miniature goats anywhere near large goats. Unless they are for sure things like this don't happen...
😭 I'm heart broken, lost and mad. I wish I could of did more for her, it was just to much for my girl. Rest easy my Ginger, You was a good girl.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm sorry you lost her.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh no, I’m so sorry you lost your girl. That’s heartbreaking 😢 RIP sweet Ginger,


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

My condolences. That is so sad. 😔 
She was a beautiful girl.


----------



## Megsmarvelousmunchers (10 mo ago)

I'm pretty sad. She is going to be missed not only by me, but my children too. Ugh what a morning. What a cruddy way to go for a first kidding. Now I'm so deathly scared for my pygmy who is due in 2 weeks. Even though she was bred to a small buck. I just pray for no complications with her. I can't put my heart through another lose like that. 💔 I'm thankful I have Ginger's quirky twin Daisy (my unicorn goat) even though they are polar opposites. Maybe she will give me a doe worth keeping. I don't want to keep Gingers baby. I'm not into boers. I like wee tiny goats. So I will prob sell her after a few weeks. 

On a good note baby is doing well on the bottle. I started her yesterday to try and give mom a break. She is becoming full of spunk and starting to bounce around. It's a bitter sweet moment to watch her.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh no, I’m so sorry you lost Ginger after all that. You did everything you could to save her. At least she was loved, doted on, and we’ll cared for during her time with you. She was such a pretty little goat. My condolences.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I’m so sorry you lost her 😓
I had high hopes of her pulling thru since you were able to get her to vets in time. Very sad…


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Oh I’m so sorry! Poor girl. You did a great job with her. I’m just so sorry the other owner was so irresponsible and now your paying the price for their mistakes.  Sending hugs!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh no I'm so sorry! I feel terrible for assuming that she would be okay. I hope your next kidding goes okay for all of you. Since she was bred to small buck there's a high probability she will do just fine. Hugs for you and your family!!


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

So very sorry you lost her. Virtual hug to you & the big baby, fingers crossed for the next birth!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh no!!..im so so sorry


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How devastating, I am truly sorry 😢


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

I'm very, very sorry you lost sweet Ginger. She looked and sounded like such an amazing girl. I hope your next kidding will be much smoother. ((Hugs))


----------



## Megsmarvelousmunchers (10 mo ago)

We named the little girl Moonie, since she was born on the new moon. She romped around while we took care of Ginger. I buried her, in her favorite grazing area. Fingers crossed and praying hard that my next one isn't such a doozie of a kidding. I'm exhausted, both physically and mentally.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

I'm so sorry you lost Ginger 😭 

Moonie is perfect 💗


----------



## Mini Oberhasli Owner (Sep 26, 2020)

So much heartfelt love to you...


----------



## Megsmarvelousmunchers (10 mo ago)

Thank you all. My goat shed seems so empty now without Ginger. Moonie is doing great though! My husband told me last night, I should just keep her. So I guess, I'll have a giant among my wee tiny goats! She is at least a good looking little girl! Friendly as a dog too.


----------



## hooves galore Nigerians (9 mo ago)

I'm so sorry for your lost! moonie is so cute maybe she'll stay smaller she got some of her mamas coloring on her head. sending hugs hope the next kidding goes well.


----------



## Megsmarvelousmunchers (10 mo ago)

Yeah I can definitely see the Ginger in little Moonie. Still heart breaking. ❤ I'll forever miss my little pocket girl. 😢


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I am so sorry you lost your girl. That is truly heartbreaking.

That said, I think I would keep Moonie. I am not into Boers either but she looks special to me.💖 I don't think you would have any trouble selling her if you decided you just can't keep her.


----------



## Megsmarvelousmunchers (10 mo ago)

luvmyherd said:


> I am so sorry you lost your girl. That is truly heartbreaking.
> 
> That said, I think I would keep Moonie. I am not into Boers either but she looks special to me.💖 I don't think you would have any trouble selling her if you decided you just can't keep her.


Yeah we are going to keep her! My husband literally woke me up in the middle of the night, and told me not to sell her. So I'm not going to sell her. She is a special little gem! 💕


----------



## Megsmarvelousmunchers (10 mo ago)

Moonie sure is special isn't she!?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

She truly is special. 💕🥰

She kinda looks more like a Myotonic cross to me than Boer....I've never owned either breed so what do I know lol. @Moers kiko boars what do you think?

Edit: Her ears are pretty floppy so maybe not a Myotonic....maybe Kiko? I'm really not sure anymore. 😅


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Looking at her,besides.being ADORABLE!💗She has floppy ears like boer or kiko. She has a dish face ,like her mama not a roman nose like boer. My kiko x's have a roman nose. Her Sire could have been spanish,boer,or kiko xs. The Spanish x Boer x kiko have that.look


----------



## Megsmarvelousmunchers (10 mo ago)

I spoke to the lady who owned Ginger before me, after she seen the pictures of Moonie. She seems to think she come out of her giant boer buck she had back then. She had the boers and a handful of pygmy Nigerian crosses.


----------



## Megsmarvelousmunchers (10 mo ago)

The lady is going to try to find me a picture of the boer buck she had. Said he is on her fb page, but I don't have Facebook anymore. So I'll go snag my moms phone and do some digging!


----------



## hooves galore Nigerians (9 mo ago)

I think keeping her is the right choice she looks special and It would be a good memory of Ginger.


----------



## Megsmarvelousmunchers (10 mo ago)

I just hope she doesn't get very big!


----------



## Megsmarvelousmunchers (10 mo ago)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Looking at her,besides.being ADORABLE!💗She has floppy ears like boer or kiko. She has a dish face ,like her mama not a roman nose like boer. My kiko x's have a roman nose. Her Sire could have been spanish,boer,or kiko xs. The Spanish x Boer x kiko have that.look
> View attachment 230918


That baby is adorable!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

thankyou @Megsmarvelousmunchers ..she was adorable as a baby. Shes that mix of 3. Your little Moonie is adorable. I would keep her. But I love the unique and Survivors! 💗


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Megsmarvelousmunchers (10 mo ago)

She growing so quick! Gunther is teaching her the ways of the goat, while Auntie Daisy is over looking them. I been trying to give Moonie supervised time with the herd. She seems to enjoy it anyways. 😉 Before long she will be more than big enough, to go do the goatie things they get to do.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes, in a couple of weeks, she will be your biggest kid🤣😂. Just a bigger heart and alot more to love on!💞


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😊 Aww


----------



## Megsmarvelousmunchers (10 mo ago)

7lbs even today! She looks like a springer spaniel puppy 🤣


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

She sure is a cutie pie.


----------



## Megsmarvelousmunchers (10 mo ago)

She is growing like the weeds in my garden!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Megsmarvelousmunchers (10 mo ago)

Moonie weighs 8.2lbs today! I think she is gaining well!








She is about as tall as my little pygmy buck.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

They do grow fast. Adorable as ever.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

You're smitten over this little girl, aren't you? She's something precious inside and out. No offence meant when saying the last picture of the pygmy buck reminded me of a small donkey/burrow? I met once when I first glanced at the picture. The stance, gray color, darker colors around the face, and upright ears turned backwards. Thought she was one of the cutest little critters I've ever seen.


----------



## Megsmarvelousmunchers (10 mo ago)

NigerianNewbie said:


> You're smitten over this little girl, aren't you? She's something precious inside and out. No offence meant when saying the last picture of the pygmy buck reminded me of a small donkey/burrow? I met once when I first glanced at the picture. The stance, gray color, darker colors around the face, and upright ears turned backwards. Thought she was one of the cutest little critters I've ever seen.


Little Gunther does have that Eeore vibe doesn't He? 🤣 he is just a small little gentleman right now Lol but yes Moonie is something else, that is certain! I still miss my Ginger girl though. Hopefully Miss Moonie grows up to be as sweet natured as her mom. At least down the road when she is paired up with Gunther, I'll get some cute little pygnigboery crosses lol


----------



## Megsmarvelousmunchers (10 mo ago)

Remember this little gem?








She is now this beautiful big girl! I think for a boer/Nigerian cross, she turned out pretty cute! 😍


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is precious. 🤗


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awwww so cute!😘


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh my goodness, she's all grown up! She's such a cutie pie! 😍


----------



## Megsmarvelousmunchers (10 mo ago)

She grew up to be just as sweet as her mom. She has a forever home with us too! 💕


----------

